# Outdoor carpet on concrete, glue or double side tape?



## genecarp

i am not a flooring or carpet specialist, however this product seems suitable for carpet installation on concrete outside. 

http://www.xlbrands.com/Copy%20-%20product_2.html


----------



## MALCO.New.York

genecarp said:


> i am not a flooring or carpet specialist, however this product seems suitable for carpet installation on concrete outside.
> 
> http://www.xlbrands.com/Copy%20-%20product_2.html


That is the caliber stuff I spoke of earlier. You can stick most anything for a Long, Long time with that goo.

I am using a similar product today to stick new carpet on the rebuilt deck of my little fishin' boat. (it is an old Glasstream 19 bow-rider)


----------



## Carpet Pros

wizendwizard said:


> You finally started talking sense here!
> 
> 
> Then you lost it and became insulting to people again.
> 
> I get labeled a want to be because I called you out for rudeness?
> Funny, i'm licensed for floor coverings in my state.... I guess that means I do this for pleasure instead of for a living.....interesting.



He may be insulting, but he seems to be the only one here with the correct solution.
Use this product 
wwhenry.com/prod-263.htm


----------



## rusty baker

Latex adhesive will work as long as it dries completely before it gets rained on. I could show you grass I installed 10 years ago with latex.


----------



## kimberly0269

*Low grade indoor outdoor carpet*

Quick questions for ya'll. Someone came in today wanting a low grade indoor outdoor carpet glued down, 12x25 approx. Install over concrete in a garage they are converting into a living space. They have big dogs and little children. I tried to detour them but they werent having it. I can sell this to them to install themselves. (wr wont do it) You could prob hold this stuff up to the light and practically see through it. How would you recommend this to be installed?

I know the spray glue ya'll are talking about. You have to get that usually through the manufacturer and be certified to use it unless something is new that I am not aware of. (ex mohawk employee)

Thanks for your help,
Kim


----------



## Carpet Pros

Kim,

Since it is an indoor application you can use a cheap carpet/sheet flooring adhesive that can be purchased at Lowes or Home Depot. Make sure you use a notched trowel not to exceed 1/4 inch. Hope this helps ....

Rob





kimberly0269 said:


> Quick questions for ya'll. Someone came in today wanting a low grade indoor outdoor carpet glued down, 12x25 approx. Install over concrete in a garage they are converting into a living space. They have big dogs and little children. I tried to detour them but they werent having it. I can sell this to them to install themselves. (wr wont do it) You could prob hold this stuff up to the light and practically see through it. How would you recommend this to be installed?
> 
> I know the spray glue ya'll are talking about. You have to get that usually through the manufacturer and be certified to use it unless something is new that I am not aware of. (ex mohawk employee)
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Kim


----------



## stevensmth89

Normal out-doors tape should do the job. Search it up online and you should find a retailer.

Hope i was helpful,
Steven


----------

